# Voting Poll: PotM February 2012



## Overread

And a fantastic start to the month and the reboot of the competition. Up for choice this month are the following 

Toronto Skyline by Bynx






Face-off 1 by The_Traveler






Miss B Boudoir by Schwettylens






Face-off 3 by The_Traveler





California Sun by ahcigar1





Elephants of Amboseli (3) by Bios.





Countryside Memories by invisible





How Bears Are Made by Bynx





Blue tit by carlos58





Up by tastino0





Small building &#8211; great impact by janok





Cat by O|||||||O





Texas Light Trails (Lubbock and Dallas) by rexbobcat





The texture of Angus's face by PixelRabbit 





Brick Wall Shot by mishele





Whiskey and Coca-Cola (2) by rexbobcat





Night Photography (4) by Sw1tchFX





Window Light by Ballistics





Female Kingfisher by tripfabio





Man (4) by byAtempa





Real Love by dokoupil





Am I Shallow? by mishele





Train to Nowhere by invisible





Winter vacation by janok





Desert Flames by Vaske_Obsidiann


----------



## ekool

Ton of great photos this month. I had about 6 that were my favorites. Very hard to pick between them! Good job!


----------



## dascrow

Voted!  Very hard to decide!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Very tough indeed!


----------



## Trever1t

Wow, there really are some stunning images here...truly well done to all! I find it hard to vote for one...can I vote for one from each type; Portrait, Nature, Landscape?


----------



## KenC

I did vote for my favorite, but I have the same problem with this as with all photo competitions, namely that there are many genres of photography represented, as indicated already in the comments posted here, and the choice usually comes down to which genre(s) one likes personally.  My top few were all examples of the sorts of photography I like most and my observation is that this is true of how most people pick.  Yes, once in a while there is a real stunner that is in a tradition that isn't one of my favorites that I end up liking tremendously, but even that is really a subjective opinion.


----------



## jwbryson1

So hard to pick!  So many great shots--all very different and all very worthy of consideration.

EDIT: I voted and found the current results fascinating--the same photos that moved me seem to have moved the others as well.  Some truly great images.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Nice images. I like this PotM idea a lot. 

Although, as an old school Warcraft III player, to me PotM is forever "Priestess of the Moon" the elven hero with the ultimate "Starfall".

:geek:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Trever1t said:


> Wow, there really are some stunning images here...truly well done to all! I find it hard to vote for one...can I vote for one from each type; Portrait, Nature, Landscape?



There can only be ONE Photo of the Month.


----------



## Overread

Rotanimod said:


> Nice images. I like this PotM idea a lot.
> 
> Although, as an old school Warcraft III player, to me PotM is forever "Priestess of the Moon" the elven hero with the ultimate "Starfall".
> 
> :geek:



Warcraft III oldschool? Bah you gotta go back to the pure Warcraft to even get close to being oldschool


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Overread said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice images. I like this PotM idea a lot.
> 
> Although, as an old school Warcraft III player, to me PotM is forever "Priestess of the Moon" the elven hero with the ultimate "Starfall".
> 
> :geek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warcraft III oldschool? Bah you gotta go back to the pure Warcraft to even get close to being oldschool
Click to expand...


I played a little Warcraft II so that should count for something!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I just voted... and no.. i didnt vote for mine LOL.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> I just voted... and no.. i didnt vote for mine LOL.



Ditto, tough choice though! Great shots everyone


----------



## davesnothere11

PixelRabbit said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just voted... and no.. i didnt vote for mine LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, tough choice though! Great shots everyone
Click to expand...


Double ditto. Real tough to pick one.


----------



## pgriz

An excellent crop of images. Very inspiring. And yes, it was hard to choose only one.


----------



## mishele

Wow, what an inspiring group of shots!! I finally voted...lol Very tough!! 
I can't wait to see what everyone comes up w/ next month!!
I'm so glad this is back!

Now we need the challenge of the month back........


----------



## Trever1t

I'd like to suggest that the winner's shots be each a page for the 2013 year calander....I'd buy one. We did that on another forum with good success.


----------



## Compaq

This was fun! Looking fowow to next month's pictures!

If the shipping few wasn't huge, I'd buy that calender!


----------



## jwbryson1

I guess voting is over?


----------



## Scuba

Wow. Some great images!  Voted.


----------



## Overread

Voting isn't over till the poll closes. Photo of the Month is a somewhat slower setup - running one month nomination - one month votes - one month photo on the front page reward. It's all a bit slower appearing because there hasn't been a preceding month, but not to worry once we've got a few months rolled past it will all seem faster.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Overread said:


> Voting isn't over till the poll closes. Photo of the Month is a somewhat slower setup - running one month nomination - one month votes - one month photo on the front page reward. It's all a bit slower appearing because there hasn't been a preceding month, but not to worry once we've got a few months rolled past it will all seem faster.



I'm getting to the age where time goes by quickly enough so don't you go speeding it up.  Do you want me to die sooner or something?

Actually I'm not that old, I just feel it today.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Georgoeous work.


----------



## Rawlins

Can you vote for yourself? (Just wondering why some pictures have no votes at all)


----------



## Overread

Well there isn't any software in place that prevents you doing it - but common decency dictates that just as you don't nominate yourself you should not vote for yourself either


----------



## Josh66

Rawlins said:


> Can you vote for yourself? (Just wondering why some pictures have no votes at all)


One of my photos was nominated, but I didn't vote for it (somebody did though - thanks, whoever that was).  I didn't feel that it was the best photo, and that's what my votes are based on - which one is the best.

Yeah, there's a prize, but it's not like I'm going to go spamming Facebook or whatever to get votes so I can win a flashlight and $25 at Amazon...


----------



## Overread

Esp since we don't have a flashlight prize


----------



## Josh66

WHAT?!  There's no flashlight anymore?

(There used to be, right?)

edit
A little mini Mag-lite with a TPF logo engraved on it?  I know that used to be a prize for _something_...


----------



## Overread

Yep we used to have that but I think Chase had the last stocks of it and I don't think any more were bought for a long long time
I think the competition even ran without any prize for a while before it died a death for a short bit .


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Somebody should post a "Have you voted?" thread in the beginners section.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Overread

theres still a few weeks its only the 17th


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Few = Three.

Couple = Two

Several = Four or more


----------



## Overread

Fussy fussy artists


----------



## Overread

And the month is over and the poll closed and Bynx wins by a very tiny bit with Vaske_Obsidiann and invisible running joint second and Atempa pulling in for 3rd place 

Voting for March is now up http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/279027-voting-poll-potm-march-2012-a.html
As is Nominations for April http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...april-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yay! for Bynx!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Nice! Congrats Bynx


----------



## Cyril

Superb photos. Well done everyone.


----------

